# Disk on PCI-E SATA controller



## petticlone (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi everyone,

So I got a little PCI-E card to expand the number of SATA ports in my system. It seems to be recognized nicely:

```
ahci1: <Intel Union Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xf7214000-0xf7215fff,0xf7218000-0xf72180ff,0xf7217000-0xf72177ff irq 16 at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich8: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
ahcich9: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
ahcich10: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci1
ahcich11: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci1
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci1
ahcich1: Poll timeout on slot 2 port 0
ahcich1: is 00000000 cs 00000004 ss 00000000 rs 00000004 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 10008007
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): NOP FLUSHQUEUE. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
ahcich7: Poll timeout on slot 2 port 0
ahcich7: is 00000000 cs 00000004 ss 00000000 rs 00000004 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 10004016
(aprobe0:ahcich7:0:0:0): NOP FLUSHQUEUE. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich7:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```
However, the disk attached to it is nowhere to be seen. What am I missing here?


----------



## diizzy (Dec 21, 2021)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way
		


That's very likely not your PCIe card but your on board AHCI (SATA) controller


----------



## petticlone (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi diizzy,

the onboard one would be this I guess:

```
ahci0: <Marvell 88SE9128 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xe050-0xe057,0xe040-0xe043,0xe030-0xe037,0xe020-0xe023,0xe000-0xe01f mem 0xf7110000-0xf71107ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 8 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x1000900<NOBSYRES,ALTSIG,IOMMU_BUSWIDE>
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 6 on ahci0
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 7 on ahci0
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 21, 2021)

No, other way around. Intel Union Point is part of the Intel chipset. Marvell 88S... is an separate chip with a PCIe interface. Most likely the Marvell is on the SATA card you added.


----------



## petticlone (Dec 23, 2021)

Turns out you're right, ralphbsz! 

Any ideas on how to get the disk connected to it to be recognized by FreeBSD?


----------



## gpw928 (Dec 24, 2021)

try with another disk, if you have one;
re-seat all the cables, both ends;
replace the cables, one at a time;
can you test the disk and cables on another SATA controller?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2021)

Something weird as ahci0 is always host SATA ports in my experience.


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 24, 2021)

petticlone said:


> Turns out you're right, ralphbsz!


Never happens. At least according to my wife, or my colleagues at work. You must be confused.



> Any ideas on how to get the disk connected to it to be recognized by FreeBSD?


I thought that SATA hotplug simply worked in FreeBSD. I've used it a little bit, and never had a problem ... but maybe with your hardware, it's a different story.

My suggestion: Check SATA cables and power cables. Move cables around, plug the disk into different places, see what the BIOS sees, do one disk at a time, just a lot of trial and error. Typically these are cabling or power problems.


----------



## tingo (Dec 26, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> I thought that SATA hotplug simply worked in FreeBSD.


In my experience, it does (since the ahci driver was released anyway), provided the hardware you use supports hot plug.


----------

